

Becoming your story - guiseppecalzone
http://josephwalla.com/becoming-your-story

======
o1iver
I was actually thinking about this today asking myself how often you have to
tell yourself who you are until you become that person.

It's a kind of positive feedback loop. Until I started research at university
I used to just do enough to pass well. When I started doing research I started
enjoying it much more and consequently started working more. I became a hard-
working person, both to myself and others. And this in turn led me to work
even harder (also when it wasn't so enjoyable).

Same goes for other things like sports, community service, etc...

------
tstactplsignore
This is something I myself have noticed. Most people just want to live a
story; they don't care whether or not it's a success story or a tragedy-
either is better than being boring.

------
tep
This reminds me of the Coué method:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89mile_Cou%C3%A9#The_Cou.C3...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89mile_Cou%C3%A9#The_Cou.C3.A9_method)

I noticed this pattern too, but doubt that it is healthy. It might help
reaching goals but at the same time it distorts your perception of reality
quite drastically. This again, can become very dangerous.

"serenity now - insanity later"

------
nezaj
Solid piece. Having the right mindset will go along way for achievement. It
will subconsciously guide you to making better decisions and give you the
motivation to keep going when things get tough.

